# [H:] Tyranids, CSM troops [W:] $



## Te11ah (Oct 10, 2010)

TYRANIDS:
Hey I've got the tyranid battleforce, mostly assembled. none are painted or primed.

3 Warriors - all assembled
16 termagants - 5 assembled w/ devourers, 11 on sprue
16 hormagaunts - 11 assembled, 5 on sprue
8 genestealers - all assembled

CHAOS:

20 CSMs, all are painted, 8 guns are not attached though. (2 standards, 2 champs, 2 meltaguns, 2 plasma guns)

8 Khorne Berzerkers - painted crappily.

Send me a PM or reply to this thread with an offer or if you have any questions.


----------

